# what is a good seed bank to buy from



## bongzilla420 (Feb 28, 2006)

where could i buy good seeds??


----------



## Mutt (Feb 28, 2006)

Right now that is very debatable. Everything is really screwy right now. Heaven's Stairway got busted hard. and there in Canada. and from the article (check out OG busted FACT and PRINTED) in the Marijuana news section. It talks about the RCMP cracking down on MJ. (Press released today)

Also Gypsy Nirvana stepped down from his seed business yesterday. (wierd). I got my seeds from them yesterday fine. but right now. I won't recommend anyone except a company in Europe. Forget all the seed banks in Canada.

the two choices I heard good things was 
Doc Chronic and 
Planet Skunk. both in the UK.

I was a Gypsy orderer, but I wouldn't right at the moment. See what happens with him handing it over to someone else.


----------



## bongzilla420 (Feb 28, 2006)

thanks alot man becuase ive been growin out bag weed and we all know the good shit doesnt have seeds in it lol


----------



## Ogof (Mar 2, 2006)

I am with Mutt on this.
I was a Gypsy orderer also.
Dr. Chronic In England and Planetskunk in Ireland are a few dollars more than Gypsy, but you will get your order.

Try not to use a seedbank out of Canada or Holland right now. The authorities are checking these to countries mail. The US gets tons of mail from the UK. That is your best bet.


----------



## macassa (Apr 13, 2006)

My favorite seed company for fast reliable service is Gypsy Nirvana - Seed Boutique.This company also includes a free pack of promotional seeds with every order.


----------



## Insane (Apr 16, 2006)

Ogof said:
			
		

> I am with Mutt on this.
> I was a Gypsy orderer also.
> Dr. Chronic In England and Planetskunk in Ireland are a few dollars more than Gypsy, but you will get your order.
> 
> Try not to use a seedbank out of Canada or Holland right now. The authorities are checking these to countries mail. The US gets tons of mail from the UK. That is your best bet.


 
However, if you live in either of those countries, you won't have any trouble getting seeds from companies based in either of those countries.


----------

